

Prefered HTML 'markdown' format  - catch404

Textile, markdown, haml, lisp dsl, HTML, home rolled. What's the prefered syntax for writing docs? I'm writing a basic website and am spending way too much time thinking about this!<p>I prefer to code in python and have been meaning to try clojure. I'd like a python solution. I've  been thinking of rolling my own - I don't need to worry about nesting. I like the simple approach of http///John.freml.in which splits text to paragraphs and uses HTML for the rest. All I'd like to add would be simple headers and anchors.<p>Any suggestions?<p>Alternatively - what syntax would you like to see on HN?
======
madhouse
I usually write HTML directly. The HTML tags aren't that different from other
markups - just slap a wrapper around them, and you're good.

Well structured HTML can also be easily converted to text, which will be
easier to read than most markdown formats, imo.

